# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Cấp nhanh visa đi Trung Quốc ---Dịch vụ cấp visa nhanh nhất Việt Nam

## greencanal31

*Làm visa Trung Quốc giá rẻ, khẩn thủ tục đơn giản, nhanh chóng.*
*Hồ sơ làm visa Trung Quốc gồm :*
 1.Hộ chiếu còn hạn > 200 ngày

2.Ảnh 4*6* 1 chiếc mới chụp.

3.Chứng minh thư photo.

4.Thông tin về gia đình, vợ, con, địa chỉ cơ quan, số điện thoại đương sự.

*Phí làm visa Trung quốc  :* 
 1. Loại 3 Tháng 1 lần : 75 USD.
 2. Loại 3 Tháng 2 lần : 110 USD
 3.Loại 6 Tháng nhiều lần : 225 USD.
 4.Loại 1 Năm nhiều lần : Liên hệ lại VP.

  Thời gian làm 4 ngày (không tính thứ 7 và chủ nhật). Nếu quý khách  có nhu cầu làm khẩn trong ngày vui lòng liên hệ lại văn phòng để có giá  ưu đãi nhất .
  Ngoài ra, chúng tôi còn làm visa đi các nước như : visa trung quốc, visa mỹ,visa cuba ,visa myanmar, visa brazil, visa bangladesh, visa anh, visa ba lan, visa australia, visa canada, visa dubai, visa macau,visa italia. Cung cấp các dịch vụ làm hộ chiếu nhanh, làm thẻ tạm trú ...




Liên hệ : *GREENCANAL TRAVEL*

Địa chỉ : Tầng 3 - 85 A - Tôn Đức Thắng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
Tel : *04 3724 5291* - *04 3724 5292*
Hotonline : *Mr Quân : 0917163993*

Y/M : *sieuvisa* - Skype : *greencanaltravel.*

----------


## candy152011

Up..Ủng hộ bạn nhé...

----------

